# can't compile ports/sysutils/screen



## cbrace (Oct 18, 2010)

```
[...]
checking for getcwd... no
checking for setlocale... no
checking for strftime... no
configure: error: Can't run the compiler - internal error. Sorry.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to cy@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/sysutils/screen/work/screen-4.0.3/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
```
I have looked at the log file a number of times, but I can't tell what is going wrong here. I also mailed it to the maintainer several months ago, but got no reply.

Can someone take a quick look and let me know what the problem seems to be?

Thanks,
-Colin


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 18, 2010)

Had no problem building the port on i386/amd64 under 8.1-STABLE, using default port options and with only a CPUTYPE setting in /etc.make.conf.


----------



## luna (Oct 19, 2010)

You're not supposed to have getutxent(3) prototype on 8.1-RELEASE. When downgrading from -CURRENT don't forget to nuke "future files", e.g. /usr/include/utmpx.h and /usr/lib/libutempter.so.

See also, x11/sessreg fails to build.


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 19, 2010)

Where is 
	
	



```
-lutempter
```
 coming from?

The reason I am asking is that your config.log has a lot of  stuff like 
	
	



```
configure:7782: warning: conflicting types for built-in function 'strftime'
/usr/lib/libutempter.so: undefined reference to `pututxline@FBSD_1.2'
```
 which mine does not.


----------

